# Jewel Cichlids



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have 2 Jewel Cichlids I got at around 2 inches. I was wondering what the max size and growth rate are for this fish....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

_Hemichromis bimaculatus_

heres a handy Hemichromis bimaculatus link
heres another handy Hemichromis bimaculatus link
heres yet another handy Hemichromis bimaculatus link

I hope this helps


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks innes! That third link is truly badass!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pleased I could help


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the link man..sweet...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

IME, jewels are dumb, docile fish. They remind me of minnows or goldfish or some other mindless creature than a cichlid. They have no aggression.

Others would say quite differently on the aggression part, of course. But I went through 3 of them, all 3 fit my description perfectly.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The one I have kills feeders as soon as they hit the water. What cichlid would you recommend?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what are you after?

an agressive killing machine or some that will live together in peace?


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

get a midas mike...but then again, I might be a bit biased









Mark


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

killing machine!







I wanna get a flowerhorn!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah a flowerhorn is pretty mean


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

yeah, my flowerhorn didn't play nice with others. Was a big fan of ramming the divider.

Mark


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

here is a handy flower horn link


----------

